# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  cable crypt 2 gia Filmnet

## mesgior

Exo enan decoder cable crypt 2.  To problima einai oti eno anabei kanonika den kanei decoding. Diabasa kapou oti an i tasi metaksei to pin 20 kai tou pin 40 tou delta chip den einai 5v tote exeis problima sto trofodotiko kai sigkekrimena prepei na exei kaei enas puknotis.Emena exei 0 volt  Kai tora oi erotiseis : 
Sas ypen8imizo oti einai arxarios sta hlektronika.
1) Gia na do ean enas puknotis einai kamenos prepei na balo to mixanoma stin priza kai na koitazoo me to polimetro tin tasi sta podarakia tou posi einai kai na tin sugkrino me tin anagrafomeni timi i yparxei allos tropos ?
2) Akousa oti einai poli koino problima opote mipos kaneis sas mporei na mou pei pou peripou einai autos o puknotis ?


Euxaristro

Σε παρακαλώ γράψε το μήνυμά σου με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες αλλιώς θα διαγραφεί, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες.

----------


## electron

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι 1μf/50volt και είναι κοντά στον μ/σ τροφοδοσίας.

----------

